# regumate and side effect



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

A vet would be a good start..


----------



## zbigniew (Jul 10, 2010)

I"m in poland right now and vet do not have idea what happen


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Have any of the vets done diagnostic labwork? Where is the horse from? How long has the horse been in Poland? Has this always occured when you've given regumate or is this a new occurance? 

I am not at all a fan of regumate. Imagine going through your whole month's hormonal changes in a matter of hours. I have seen these mares go through dripping sweats, muscle tremors, etc etc. Messing withe the body in that manner just isn't something that should be done without serious consideration.


----------



## David (Jul 10, 2010)

I suggested you to go a horse doctors.


----------



## zbigniew (Jul 10, 2010)

This horse is from Poland 10 years old. Never have given regumate. Right know she is looking much better. Looks like the horse not a donkey. She has problem walking mostly her back is not coordinating with the front. After 100m her breath is very hard. Vet in Poland do not have any experience with neurological problems. We are not 100% sure is allergic to regumate maybe some virus. Any help and suggestion will be very helpful


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Unfortunately the vets in Poland have the best chance of knowing what type of neurological disease are prevelant in Poland. Don't assume that just because the vet you have used doesn't know much about neurological disease that there isn't another vet in Poland who does. If you can't travel to a university that has a veterinary school then ask your vet to contact the university and consult with a veterinarian there. Equine Herpes Virus can cause neurological disease in horses and is seen all around the world. 

But besides infectious disease there are some conditions that are genetic, linked to trauma or nutritional that can cause neurological symptoms. 
Deficiencies in vitamin E and selenium can both lead to neurological deficits in horses. Your vet can take a blood sample and test these levels. Trauma to the head/neck can cause neurological symptoms and may not be easily seen because there may be no outward damage. Or a condition called Wobblers where there is compression of the spinal cord. 

You should quarantine this horse in a safe environment where it can't get cast if it falls and where there are no sharp protrubrances that could be bumped into, monitor it's temperature daily and discuss starting with some basic bloodwork to determine if this is an infectious disease issue.


----------



## zbigniew (Jul 10, 2010)

We still try to help her to recover. We make some blood test if you can look the result and let me know what you think
ALB = 33 g/L 19-32
everything else is OK
She is doing much better, just her back legs seems to be paralyze but she is try to walk straight but her steps are not normal looks very long and if she turn her back are try to keep balance i


----------



## zbigniew (Jul 10, 2010)

We still try to help her to recover. We make some blood test if you can look the result and let me know what you think
ALB = 33 g/L 19-32
everything else is OK
She is doing much better, just her back legs seems to be paralyze but she is try to walk straight but her steps are not normal looks very long and if she turn her back are try to keep balance. 
If the ALB is over normal did I should give her any medicine? Vet suggest antibiotics buy I do not like give her any more chemical. Seems she is getting better every day.



Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/regumate-side-effect-59356/#post695799#ixzz0uIQOaFpt


----------

